# Nothin like a girl that can fish!



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Once again my girlfriend outfished me! I'm not joking guys. She can catch em









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Indeed!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think considering your passion, you would be wise to make fishing a requirement for your long term partner.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Always let her catch the biggest fish SA!



You never know unless you go


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thats one nice fish and one beautiful fishergal...All that aside that Photo needs to be in a Contest someplace.Its a Winner


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

I was expecting the swimsuit picture like last year guess it's still too cold:ac550:


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

shadslinger said:


> Always let her catch the biggest fish SA!


Indeed, she looks a lot better than you do


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

Mr. SwineAssasin - how are the creek levels...spring and cypress?


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

bcorn said:


> Mr. SwineAssasin - how are the creek levels...spring and cypress?


They have went down but they are still way off color


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh my to be young again. Congrats on both beautiful catches. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------

